# Horrific Foot Injury Due To Cotton



## bird brain (Aug 7, 2005)

*Horrific Foot Injury Due To Cotton/Thread*

At the shopping centre this afternoon, I noticed a little pigeon, jus sitting on the pavement, with it's feathers fluffed up looking utterly miserable, I'd just bought some peanuts, so dropped a few near it, it stood up and started to eat the peanuts, and I saw it's feet, I felt sick to my stomach, i've seen quite a few foot/cotton injuries, but nothing ever like this, I've never seen anything so bad, both feet were horribly swolen & disfigured, they looked infected and one foot was bleeding, the poor poor little thing, It looked so painful, I dont know how it was able to stand let alone hobble around. There was absoloutly no way I could walk by and leave it, I tried to coax it to eat some peanuts from my hand & try an catch it, but every time I got close it moved away, I tried for around half an hour or so, but it was difficult as it was near a bus stop, and there were a lot of people about who kept scaring it, eventually it flew up to a ledge above the shops, and wouldn't come back down, even though the other pigeons did, I put some more food down, but there wasn't much more I could do. I drove back round later on, and saw it still on the ledge, and it had settled down for the night, well at least it had some food in it's belly, and I know where it sleeps, so i'm gonna go round early tomorrow, before the shopping centre gets busy, and try catch it ..... hopefully it will still be alive.

Lesley


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Well, maybe if there's peanuts on offer and the pidge gets in the thick of the bunch, a quick grab while they're busy... Getting one on its own in the open is indeed hard work 

John


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Lesley, 

Sorry for my ignorance, but what exactly is a "cotton" injury? Is this a british way of saying a string injury?...that's the only thing I could think of. 

I sure hope you can find a way to get the bird and help it's foot though, sounds horrible


----------



## bird brain (Aug 7, 2005)

Firstly I'm going to try catch it the same way as the the pigeons in Middleton, I'll drive the car close to the kerb, and if I can tempt it to the edge of the pavement, I'll just drop some peanuts under the open car door and while the pigeons are busy eating, I'll hopefully reach down and grab it, if that dosent work I got a square basket type thing, I'll lay it on the side with string tied to the open door, and try and get the pigeon to go in after food, I then pull string and close door (it's worked many times before, but only in our back garden) It's a bit like fishing. 
I'm already worrying about it, as I'm quite squeamish with injuries, it took all my courage last week to handle the pigeons which had been mutilated. 

Lesley


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

> Is this a british way of saying a string injury?...that's the only thing I could think of.


That is right Brad.

Lesley, if you toss peanuts over and around the pigeon you wnat to catch the others will pile on top of it and hold it in place for you.

Good luck!

BTW rubbing in Batch Rescue Cream makes cotton easier to remove and a sewing seam splitter is a good instrument to use to lift the thread away from the skin to cut it http://community.webshots.com/photo/144920447/1144920899044786621qSLmIK
Scissors designed for trimming nostril hairs (available very cheaply on e-bay) apparently allow you to cut close to the skin without a bleed.

Cynthia


----------



## EdMurray (Jan 28, 2006)

Hi Lesley,
I wish you all the luck in the world to catch the poor little fella.
I catch a lot of string feet pigeons in my garden but I haven`t caught any in town as yet.
It`s such a relief when you catch one though as I`m sure you know...it totally makes my day when I`ve unshackled one.
Here`s hoping you get your caring hands on it
All the best,
Ed.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Cynthia...thanks for the clarification. I figured it had to mean a string injury but I don't think I've ever heard it called cotton before.


Lesley, best wishes that you can get this pigeon and relieve it's pain from the string. Those injuries can be so nasty and the effects can last forever if not got to ASAP


----------



## kittypaws (Sep 18, 2005)

*My sympathies*

to you Lesley - my avator is of the pigeon that I caught that had fishing line around both feet - the hands in the picture belong to the wildlife nurse and she said when she unwrapped the line, two toes fell off!! 

Best of luck catching him - I don't want to depress you but mine took 2 weeks to catch but.......he was the first one I ever did catch and you have caught loads!! 

As you say people get in the way, early will be best when there aren't a lot of people around. I got very disheartened when I kept trying to catch mine, I tried the trap like you have suggested, I tried chucking a coat over the bird, I tried slightly ducking down to catch him in the end I caught him whilst I was really not trying - 2 weeks of twice a day and having no luck you think you will never get them. I adopted a pose as suggested by Numbernine (remember everyone), basically I squatted down, knees apart and threw the peanuts fairly near to me, then nearer and nearer. There was a scrum of pigeons and the injured one took his eyes off me and that was that - caught him tightly, the others went flying and I was the happiest person in town!!!

Good luck with the catch - you can do it 

Tania x


----------



## bird brain (Aug 7, 2005)

Sorry Brad
By cotton injury, I meant to say it was caused by cotton or some kind of string or fishing line, wrapped tightly around it's feet, also I fear that even if I do manage to catch little pidgy it still may lose it's feet, it really is that bad, I think it will do well not to die from an infection. 
It's upsetting for me to think that it's sat on that ledge in the cold right now, I feel really bad that I didn't manage to catch it today.... I'm wishing the night away so I can go try and get it in the morning.

Lesley

I will try take a picture of it


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Lesley, good luck tomorrow.
Hope you can get the little guy.

Reti


----------



## kittypaws (Sep 18, 2005)

*Worry re the cold*



bird brain said:


> Sorry Brad
> It's upsetting for me to think that it's sat on that ledge in the cold right now, I feel really bad that I didn't manage to catch it today.... I'm wishing the night away so I can go try and get it in the morning.
> 
> Lesley


Lesley, I worried about my little friend because he too would roost on a ledge near where he would feed except that it wasn't the usual roosting place because all the other pidgies went off somewhere else at night ( under a bridge I think). 

Hope you are successful ( by the time I post this - 11.00gmt) you will either have caught him or not. It does make you feel down when you can't get them and yes you do will the hours along so that you can have another go. I am sure you will catch him in time. 

My pidge, lost every toe on his left foot and has a stump and has two knarled old toes on his right foot, but he can scoot around just fine and he managed to deal with this cold weather we have had - John D knows a pigeon with 2 stumps that gets around OK.

Good luck 

Tania x


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Hi Lesley,

One of my rescues had his feet so damaged that Laura ended up having to amputate them both. He appears to be a lot more comfortable than the pigeons that lost toes. In fact, I don't think he has any pain at all. You should see how confident he is on those stumps! I will try to take a photo of him today.

Cynthia


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

Lesley, I hope and pray you will be able to catch this poor pigeon and help him. Please keep us posted.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

So sorry to hear about this poor pij Lesley.  
Thinking good thoughts, that he will soon be in your care.

Please do keep us posted. 

Cindy


----------



## Nooti (Mar 14, 2002)

Hi Lesley
Phone me if you catch it and you need help. I got antibiotics. If it's really bad we may need to knock out to treat properly and sometimes an injury like this can cause a major bleed when the restrictive line is loosened. I nearly lost a pidge once with that. The bleed caused a big drop in blood pressure and we only saved it by pumping fluids in.
Phone me if you need advice or you want me to treat it.
Good luck.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Was that our "Danny", Helen - cos you sure had to work fast to keep him from losing too much. But what a contented pidge he is now!

John


----------



## Nooti (Mar 14, 2002)

Trust you to remember that little episode John!
I try to forget.................
Yes, that was your Danny, Had the beginnings of a panic attack but tried not to show it.


----------



## bird brain (Aug 7, 2005)

*Got It!!!!!!!!! Yipeeeeee*

I've finally caught caught him/her, I spent almost all day yesterday either looking for or trying to catch it, until it eventually flew off and I had to go home empty handed I had a new idea how to catch it, (I got a few funny looks, but who care's ? I care more about the pidgy) and it worked  
I almost cried when I grabbed it.
I took some photo's so you can see for yourselves why I wanted to get it so bad

Lesley


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Lesley, 

Congratulations on a much needed capture, and you were right...those feet look awful Hopefully now at least you can get to working on the feet, get the string off and see what the end result is. Still looks like it may loose some toes but perhaps the entire feet won't have to go.

Best wishes with the poor unfortunate pigeon, you've got a wonderful support group with Cynthia, John, Helen, Tania and the other UK-ers to rely upon.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Congratulations on capturing this unfortunate piji, Lesley.
Indeed he needed capturing. 
Hope some of the legs/feet can be saved. His feet look awful.
Good luck with this little one.

Reti


----------



## Nooti (Mar 14, 2002)

Well it looks bad, but all those toes are warm and pink which is a good sign. The swellings are huge pockets of infection which I'm going to address with a huge initial dose of Amoxy and Clav combi, (synulox). I've pencilled him tomorrow morning for surgery and 'booked' one of the nurses to give me a hand. For now he's warm and fed.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

You guys are just terrific! 


Leslie, 

Congratulations on capturing this needy bird, I can't imagine what a relief that must be. The bird is lucky to have found you.....


....and now it is in Nooti's very capable hands!


Nooti,

Thanks for letting us know, I'm so glad all is not as bad as it seems. Please do keep us updated!


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Thanks for the update Nooti. Glad it isn't as bad as it looks and there is still a chance for this little one.

Reti


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Thank you, Helen!!! You resurfaced just in time for this poor pidge. It is not a task I would entrust to a vet now.

As you know I have seen worse, but those pictures still had me close to tears.

You were so calm with Danny...I had to leave the room that time because I thought I would faint, but at least I knew exactly what to do when another rescued pigeon stepped out of her foot while it was still pink (but without the frightening speed of blood loss that poor Danny experienced!.) 

Cynthia


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Job well done Lesley.  
I'm sure that poor baby was ready to 'give in' & knew, in his heart, you were there to help him. He will greatly appreciate all the 'human' care he receives. 

Helen,
You are a Godsend to these babies.  


Thanks to both of you for posting updates. 

Cindy


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Well done Lesley! I'm so glad you caught that pigeon. The feet truly do look awful, but I know he's getting the best of care.

Terry


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

*Awesome!!!!*

Lesley, thank you for persevering and catching that pigeon! Your thread title referred to "cotton" and I didn't notice that you are in England. I couldn't figure out how that could injure his foot since cotton in the United States is the soft fluffy stuff you could use to pack a wound. Now I understand that "cotton" is the same as "thread" here. That bird is very lucky to have you and Nooti in his corner!


----------



## Nooti (Mar 14, 2002)

We call it thread here too - we're just greedy and have an extra name for the stuff. Not sure what this is yet until I try to unpick it tomorrow. Could be fishing line but not sure if there is opportunity for a pidge to get entangled in the stuff in Middleton Town Centre!


----------



## bird brain (Aug 7, 2005)

Thank's for letting me know Helen, and an even bigger THANK YOU for treating the pigeon. I just didn't know where to start. 

Also does the vet charge you, and if so how much, as I will gladly pay any cost's as I'd hate you to be out of pocket. 

bye for now 
Lesley

ps, good luck for tomorrow morning


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Well caught, Lesley! Good teamwork here, folks 

Those poor feet look so familiar, with several of our little charges having been picked up in similar condition.

Terri - I once went to a pharmacy in Coral Gables, Florida and asked for some "cotton wool", and the guy didn't know what I meant until I described this fluffy stuff packed in a roll. "Right, you mean cotton waste". So, we lives and learns 

John


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

Oh that poor, poor pigeon! Praise God you were able to catch him, Lesley. Thanks to you and Helen for helping him.


----------



## Nooti (Mar 14, 2002)

What a glorious summer day - brilliant sunshine, bright blue sky and clouds as fluffy cotton waste scudding across the sky...............
Sorry - think I prefer the British version.


----------



## Nooti (Mar 14, 2002)

There won't be any charge Lesley - Laura and I don't work that way. I'll probably be doing this job myself anyway. Just need to borrow her operating theatre.


----------



## kittypaws (Sep 18, 2005)

*Congratulations*

Lesley - I am so happy for you  - the relief of catching a poor bird like that is immense. When I caught mine, I wanted to jump around for joy,yelling from the roof tops. You are so right about those poor feet they look absolutely dreadful - he is in Helen's capable hands now.

Come on - how did you do it? We won't think you silly - if its a hint on how to catch one for the future, please share - I come into contact with a few birds with the dreaded fishing line so hints greatly apprecaited.

I did think of you Sunday - Well done you!!!!

Tania XX


----------



## EdMurray (Jan 28, 2006)

Great work Lesley!
What a relief. 
Good luck with getting the damn stuff off tomorrow Nooti.
You have both cheered my evening up immensely


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

I, too, add my KUDOS and WELL DONE, Lesley! 

As everyone has said, the feet do look pretty bad. HOPEFULLY the look is worse than the bottom line.

I certainly will be anxiously waiting for an update!

Thanks, Helen...words are inadequate!!


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Lesley and Helen....so glad this poor guy was able to be captured and is getting the help he needs.

Thanks
Linda


----------



## bird brain (Aug 7, 2005)

Hiya Tania,
You asked how I caught him, well, most of the time this little pigeon was on his own and he spooked very easily, I could stand right by him, but if I made any attempt to bend towards him he flew off......

The way I finally managed to get hold of this tricky little pigeon was to trap him in the corner. I don't know if it is a total new idea, but its new to me.... we have some pieces of metre square 2in welded mesh, (the stuff they have around the sides of scaffolding to stop work men falling off, but I imagine a sheet of any kind of mesh will do,) well I bent a piece in the middle so the edges curved in. The pigeon was on the ground huddled against a shop door, so I threw some peanuts down near it, and while it was eating them I just walked up quickly holding the mesh in front of me, keeping the bottom almost touching the floor, so pidgy couldn't get underneath it and trapped it behind the mesh, it couldn't get out the sides, it could only go up, ( like a cage with no top) so I just reached down over the top and grabbed it .....easy!!. . I only wish I'd have thought of it sooner.
I got a few funny looks from people at the bus stop, but I was more worried about litttle pidgy than what they thought of me. 
This will only work though, if the bird is either in a corner or against a wall.

Hope I've explained it ok

Another way I think is easy (but only if you can get the pigeon to come up to your car) is to open the car door slightly and drop your peanuts or seed directly below, with your hand as close to them as they'll allow before they spook, fix your eye on your pidgy and tempt it to come under the open door, keep dropping the seed slowly from your hand , when it is under the door just reach down and grab!! most of the time the other pigeons dont even realise what you've done. It's easiest though, when there's a lot of pigeons around.

Lesley

Bye the way Helen, I know it doesn't really matter, but the poorly feet pidgy is from Salford


----------



## Nooti (Mar 14, 2002)

The surgery this morning went well. We can save one foot and if we can save the other foot it is likely the bird will only lose one toe from it. The bad news is that on one leg the cotton was wrapped as a thick band which dug in right to the bone. Once I got that off we are left with a band of flesh missing and nothing but bone showing. I managed to get away with very little bleeding. Hopefully new tissue will granulate and cover the bone and heal nicely. Both feet will end up deformed but functional.
Here's a couple of piccies but they are a bit yukky if you're squeamish.


----------



## Nooti (Mar 14, 2002)

And here he is just recovering from surgery and in ICU.
He has since managed to stand up and is looking ...... not too bad for a pidge who's just been through surgery.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Thanks for the update Helen & all that you have done for this sweet pij.
She's looking wonderful, considering what she's gone through.  
Any pain she endures now will be a good kind, a healing pain. 
She's a beautiful bird.

You certainly do have a gift.  

Cindy


----------



## Nooti (Mar 14, 2002)

'Stringfellow' has now recovered enough to feel hungry and is tucking in. Head is out of focus because he's tackling a seed.
I can go to work now feeling more comfortable about him and his heatbox is next to Middy's so they can see each other and not feel quite so alone.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Helen, you did a great job with this little one. He looks great, considering what he has been through and that he is eating is a good sign.
You're are great. 
And Lesley, without you catching the pij, he would have certainly died.
Great job everybody. Bless you.

Reti


----------



## bird brain (Aug 7, 2005)

Helen , thank you thank you thank you thank you thank you thank you thank you thank you thank you thank you thank you thank you thank you thank you
thank you thank you thank you thank you thank you thank you thank you thank you......get the message?? no really Helen I can't thank you enough as you not only came to the pidgies rescue..... you came to mine, I was too busy trying to catch 'Stringfellow' that I never really thought about how I would get the stuff off his legs. I'm so pleased everything went well this morning and you managed to get the thread off.
Also I'm glad he can see Middy, they might even know each other as they're both from the same area in Salford.

Once again, 
Thanks Helen ...... your a star  

Lesley


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Wow, great job, Lesley and Helen. It was a wonderful picture to see him eating so soon after surgery. 

Maggie


----------



## Nooti (Mar 14, 2002)

Gosh Lesley - you'll embarrass me.  I'm just glad to help but you must thank the little guy for not dying on me during surgery. I was bothered once or twice when I saw the amount of flesh off the bone on the bad leg. He's not out of the woods but he's on a high dose of amoxy and I'm paddling the wounds with Metronidazole topically as well. 
Keep fingers crossed. You get the best bit - to release him back home when he's fit.


----------



## EdMurray (Jan 28, 2006)

Little Stringfellow tucking into his seeds! What a wonderful picture to see today
Wonderful work, very inspiring.
Best wishes,
Ed.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

What a wonderful update, Helen. Thank you for all you have done for this bird and all needy birds everywhere.


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

The picture of him eating really warmed my heart. Bless you Helen for helping this poor bird, and Lesley for catching him. I'm sure he will recover well. Pigeons have such a will to live.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

I can only ADD to what others have said - GREAT JOB!! WELL DONE!!   Sometimes words are just inadequate! 

I bet that the "after" pictures will be so different, one won't know it's the same bird! GO STRINGFELLOW!


----------



## Nooti (Mar 14, 2002)

I've just discovered another use for the cloakroom washbasin in my treatment room besides washing hands!
Here's Stringfellow taking his daily salt bath - and he loves it!


----------



## Nooti (Mar 14, 2002)

He enjoyed the stream of warm air coming from my tumble drier too!


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Stringfellow is looking wonderful Helen.  
Such a little cutie. 

Thanks for the update.

Cindy


----------



## Nooti (Mar 14, 2002)

His daily antibiotic injection over and his feet daubed in BR gel - he's now ready to go back in his box.
The feet are healing as well as can be expected.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

What a doll baby! He is pampered with first class accomodations for bathing and drying. I am so happy he wants to bath, as I'm sure he is happy being in the lap of luxury.

Thanks for your wonderful care and accomodations of this cutie. The pics are great!


----------



## EdMurray (Jan 28, 2006)

awwwwwwwwww!


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

He looks so cute, happy and well looked after! Sort of makes you grin.

Cynthia


----------



## Nooti (Mar 14, 2002)

Sort of makes you grin.
 

Thanks everyone. I'll be so glad to see him back out, flying and eventually back home.


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

He looks very happy in his sink bath. I've had pigeons in my bathroom sink on many occasions. Quite a nice sight, and I'm so glad his feet are healing well.


----------



## bird brain (Aug 7, 2005)

Hi helen
I'm really pleased to see that Stringfellow is getting better & I loved the photos of him having a bath,  your doing a great job with him.

Thanks 
Lesley

bye the way, hows Middy doing ?


----------



## EdMurray (Jan 28, 2006)

Any update on Stringfellow?
Hope he and everyone else is doing well.
Ed.


----------



## Nooti (Mar 14, 2002)

Stringfellow is about the same. He has his foot bath every day to clean off the poop which inevitably gets stuck on there and to ensure things still look healthy. His is still having his daily injection and application of BR gel to the wounds. It is still touch and go as to whether he loses any toes or not.
This will take some time to deal with. I do not anticipate a final result for at least 6 weeks. The only thing I can be sure of is that given the amount he's tucking into every day he will survive!


----------



## EdMurray (Jan 28, 2006)

Thanks for the update Nooti.
I`m glad to hear he`s still tucking in, and enjoying his baths
All the best to you and Stringfellow for his further recovery,
Ed.


----------



## Nooti (Mar 14, 2002)

Stringfellow continues to improve. He has lost a couple of toes but the infected areas are all cleared up. On his right foot you see a black band on his 'ankle'. That is a scab covering his bone. You can judge from that the amount of infected flesh which fell off the bone as we operated. I was worried about it but the remaining toes are warm, pink and healthy. I am still hoping that new flesh will generate under there. On his left foot the middle toe still gives me cause for concern. It is attached only lightly to the rest of the foot, although it is pink and warm. 
His day to day wellbeing is just fine but still on antibiotics and still in ICU to keep those tootsies clean.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Glad to hear of Stringfellows' continued improvement, the feet do look much better now then the prior picture. 

Thank you for the continued update.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Wow, what an improvement.
You guys did a great job with this little one.

Reti


----------



## kittypaws (Sep 18, 2005)

Oh - those poor old tootsies! But they do look better - Helen, what a marvel you are and Lesley, again, what can we say, thank you for perservering with the capture of the little guy - he now has the chance of a new life when the feet/toes have recovered from infections. Those feet, if left unattended would have killed him with infections.

When I caught my pigeon, I was advised that he wouldn't have lasted another week with infections setting in.

Tania


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Helen, 

Good update on Stringfellow, the feet are looking much improved. Just having that awful string off his toes is a huge deal for this bird, now he just has to heal up even further and he'll be nearly as good as new


----------



## Nooti (Mar 14, 2002)

So glad everyone can see an improvement. Difficult for me as I see them everyday, so your posts are a relief to me.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Thanks for the 'uplifting' update Helen.
It's great to hear Stringfellow continues to improve.  

Cindy


----------

